# Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C Powered Home Theater Loudspeaker Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C Powered Home Theater Loudspeaker Discussion Thread*


*by Wayne Myers
AudiocRaver*


Available by direct order from
Seaton Sound.
Price: $2595.00 each.


​

*Introduction*

This review covers a loudspeaker and a person. The loudspeaker is the Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C, and the person is Mark Seaton, its designer and President of Seaton Sound. Why cover both? Because Seaton the man is a logical extension of Seaton the speaker. You _could_ choose to order a set of Catalyst 8C's or the larger 12C's or a SubMersive subwoofer or two or three, plan out your installation, pay your bill, have them delivered, install and fine-tune the system yourself and elect to receive no assistance from Mark Seaton beyond taking your order and your money and shipping it to the correct address when it is ready. But you would quickly find that Mark is interested in delighting customers, not just selling speakers. His passion and expertise in nearly every aspect of home theater and audio technology are likely to infect your project and convince you to include him as an adviser on troublesome issues at least, and potentially as your final installer and audio problem troubleshooter, roles in which he truly excels.

I was introduced to Mark at the recent $2,500 Speaker Evaluation / Home Audition Event at Sonnie Parker's Cedar Creek Cinema (owner of HomeTheaterShack.com), his personal home theater in southern Alabama. Mark drove five of his Catalyst 8C's from Illinois to Alabama for the evaluators to use during several evening cinema sessions.

We spent two days with Mark and his speakers. It was a full-immersion introduction to both, an experience I enjoyed and would recommend to anyone considering a high-impact home theater audio system.


*Conclusions*

I see the Catalyst 8C's as a good choice for the home theater enthusiast who values well-defined, clear, tight, impactful sound at high volumes, and appreciates the value of a compact package with well-matched DSP-tailored power amplification on board. The refinement of a room-tuning tool will probably be preferred by most. Two-channel use is not out of the question with room correction applied or - for the more adventuresome - an off-axis setup can provide a wide, deep soundstage with laser-sharp imaging. Definitely think in terms of a setup or installation that will not move around - they are heavy. And they are not budget speakers, although you are getting a kilowatt of power and precision active crossovers all on-board. And probably some expert assistance from Mark Seaton himself.


*This thread is open for discussion about the Seaton Sound Catalyst 8C Powered Home Theater Loudspeakers and the Review of them.*

*Read the full review HERE.*​


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

What a great review of both the speakers and the designer.
It highlights the balance of speaker design considerations and the importance of setup expertise. It strikes me that customers with the means to have a Seaton system installed in their HT are likely to end up with the best sonic results that can be obtained given the constraints of the space itself. I would think, given the complexities involved, this is a rare situation.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

A very excellent review about what is apparently a very excellent product. Thank You Gentlemen !!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Great review guys! I've not heard any of the Catalyst line but have heard the Submersives on multiple occasions and have known Mark for many years now. I'll definitely echo the comments about him as a person. Someday I'd love to hear and own his gear, for now I will live vicariously through those who do and enjoy hanging out with MS whenever our paths cross at events and after event parties.

Thanks HTS for taking the time to do the review as well as Mark for participating and making the drive. Hopefully it didn't cut into skiing too much 

Scott


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I have heard the JTR 212, 228, and Orbit Shifter, so now the next on my bucket list is to hear Seaton's amazing designs. The two companies are both highly regarded as the tip of the spear for super high-output HT systems, but Seaton seems to be the more highly refined of the two. If I had the money, (how many millions of times have I uttered this?) I would spend it on something that Wayne described above. It's obvious that some of the best boutique products are created by hobbiests that spare no expense nor time to provide the best product without wasting money and space. Then they grow into great commercial products that are highly regarded as Seaton's are. I think that it's great that he takes time to chime in on discussions on forums and make trips across the US to share his product and knowledge with enthusiasts.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It was a pleasure working with Mark (and learning from him), and spreading the word about his products and expertise.


----------



## K1LL3M (Jan 30, 2010)

I have just finished reading the review and wanted to say thanks for the detailed write up and the work that obviously went in to it to put it together. So thanks Wayne, and thanks to the other guys for the additional comments. It was an enjoyable read.

I am one of the lucky individuals that will get to own a full Seaton setup and am currently just waiting for them to arrive. I previously owned and was suitably impressed with a couple of submersives (4xF2s now coming) and with many well regarded reviews on the Speakers and knowledgeable conversations with Mark Seaton, am well sold on the the Catalyst Speaker System; that I now await. 

Being an international customer, Mark's personal setup experience is not quite an option (although it would certainly be welcome). Experience demonstrates that Mark does make himself available via phone, for which he will spend as much time as needed, availing you of his wealth of knowledge (a few personal lengthy conversations there). In conjunction with the support offered on his forum, it is the next best thing for his international customers.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, Paul, I bet you are on the edge of your seat awaiting some great new gear to bring in the new year.

I forgot to add that I also noticed that Wayne's review is stellar. You painted a great picture of the Catalyst and the man.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

K1LL3M said:


> I have just finished reading the review and wanted to say thanks for the detailed write up and the work that obviously went in to it to put it together. So thanks Wayne, and thanks to the other guys for the additional comments. It was an enjoyable read.
> 
> I am one of the lucky individuals that will get to own a full Seaton setup and am currently just waiting for them to arrive. I previously owned and was suitably impressed with a couple of submersives (4xF2s now coming) and with many well regarded reviews on the Speakers and knowledgeable conversations with Mark Seaton, am well sold on the the Catalyst Speaker System; that I now await.
> 
> Being an international customer, Mark's personal setup experience is not quite an option (although it would certainly be welcome). Experience demonstrates that Mark does make himself available via phone, for which he will spend as much time as needed, availing you of his wealth of knowledge (a few personal lengthy conversations there). In conjunction with the support offered on his forum, it is the next best thing for his international customers.


Congrats to you, Paul, and to Joe (almfamily), both recent purchasers of Catalyst products. Mark and his designs are one of a kind, for sure. It is pretty much unimaginable that a properly set up Seaton system could deliver anything less than top-tier performance. Paul (Joe already knows this), you are in for a real treat! Enjoy!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks to Wayne & others for a very detailed & thoughtful review. I am now considering the C8's as a candidate for my next speaker upgrade. My HT is 3200 cf. Can someone tell me if the C8's are suitable or should I be looking at a different model?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Dwight Angus said:


> Thanks to Wayne & others for a very detailed & thoughtful review. I am now considering the C8's as a candidate for my next speaker upgrade. My HT is 3200 cf. Can someone tell me if the C8's are suitable or should I be looking at a different model?


Not sure at what point Mark would suggest considering the heftier Catalyst 12C's. That is in the neighborhood of the size of Sonnie's room, but there might be other factors Mark would bring into the decision process.


----------



## JohnBest (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice review. I particularly enjoyed the subwoofer troubleshooting segment.


----------



## Saddlesore (Aug 21, 2008)

Great review! I believe the specifications in this review are a combination of Catalyst 8C and Catalyst 12c specifications...The amp and cabinet specs are for the 12c, whereas everything else is for the 8c

Probably not a big deal to most, but as a recovering engineer with three 12C's and two 8C's on order, my OCD kicked in!

Thanks again for the great review:huh:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I appreciate the heads up, definitely want to get it right. Will fix it tonight.

Thank you.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

JohnBest said:


> Nice review. I particularly enjoyed the subwoofer troubleshooting segment.


Yeah.
I wish I could solve my sub issues that quickly. That was truly an amazing read.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you for the great well written review! I wish I could afford more of Mark's impressive products but I have been thoroughly enjoying my Submersive HP for a couple years now.


----------



## K1LL3M (Jan 30, 2010)

Saddlesore said:


> Great review! I believe the specifications in this review are a combination of Catalyst 8C and Catalyst 12c specifications...The amp and cabinet specs are for the 12c, whereas everything else is for the 8c


Sorry what? All looks right here.?


----------



## Mark Seaton (Jun 22, 2006)

AudiocRaver said:


> I appreciate the heads up, definitely want to get it right. Will fix it tonight.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Wayne,

I wanted to publicly thank you for the time and effort that went into the very detailed write up, along with the valued comments from Sonnie, Leonard, and Joe.

The end of the year turned out to be some of our busiest weeks on record, and I took a break from the forums NYE & New Years Day so I didn't even catch the review until this afternoon. I'll read through in more detail over the weekend and see if I can recall some additional details to the "sub-charming" session. :scratchhead:


----------



## gpburns (Jan 4, 2014)

Just joined up to post comment - Great review 
been enjoying Marks speakers for few years (3 Cat 8's - 4 Sparks and 3 Submersives)
Full array of Seaton speakers set up properly with nice projector is something special


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

K1LL3M said:


> I have just finished reading the review and wanted to say thanks for the detailed write up and the work that obviously went in to it to put it together. So thanks Wayne, and thanks to the other guys for the additional comments. It was an enjoyable read.
> 
> I am one of the lucky individuals that will get to own a full Seaton setup and am currently just waiting for them to arrive. I previously owned and was suitably impressed with a couple of submersives (4xF2s now coming) and with many well regarded reviews on the Speakers and knowledgeable conversations with Mark Seaton, am well sold on the the Catalyst Speaker System; that I now await.
> 
> Being an international customer, Mark's personal setup experience is not quite an option (although it would certainly be welcome). Experience demonstrates that Mark does make himself available via phone, for which he will spend as much time as needed, availing you of his wealth of knowledge (a few personal lengthy conversations there). In conjunction with the support offered on his forum, it is the next best thing for his international customers.


Congrats Paul. You must be busting waiting for the Seatons. I would be very interested in your thoughts once you get them setup. I am thinking about a Seaton speaker upgrade myself & looking to digest as much information on 8c/12c setup as I can get my hands on. 

Enjoy


----------



## K1LL3M (Jan 30, 2010)

Dwight Angus said:


> Congrats Paul. You must be busting waiting for the Seatons. I would be very interested in your thoughts once you get them setup. I am thinking about a Seaton speaker upgrade myself & looking to digest as much information on 8c/12c setup as I can get my hands on.
> 
> Enjoy


Thanks guys.

My ability to wax lyrically is much less than these other fine fellows, but as is arbitrary with a Seaton purchase, I will see what I can do when they arrive to encourage the next Seaton sale


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

K1LL3M said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> My ability to wax lyrically is much less than these other fine fellows, but as is arbitrary with a Seaton purchase, I will see what I can do when they arrive to encourage the next Seaton sale


Appreciate it. Do you have an ETA yet?


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW Kill3m I wish I lived closer.


----------



## Audioguy (Jun 25, 2008)

Great review.

While I have not heard the 8C, I do own three 12C's (along with 4 SubMersives and 4 Sparks). I will assume that the 8C is voiced like the 12C in these comments.

I purchased the Cats PRIMARILY for 2 channel and my view of their strengths (and weaknesses) in this area differ a bit from those expressed in the review. However, (1) my room is VERY heavily treated and (2) I use digital room correction (DiracLive running on my music server). But even without the room correction, I don't find them as in your face as some. And I agree that toeing out is a good idea (but more for soundstage width than anything else).

II would agree that these speakers are anything but polite. Lousy recording equal lousy playback. My speakers prior to the Cats were Dunlavy SC-VI's. I had also owned Wilson, Thiel, B&W, et al.

As a point of reference, it became clear to me a long time ago that there is no home audio system in the known or unknown Universe at any price that can actually sound like live music. I used to think that a small jazz group could be fairly well approximated --- until my wife hired a 3 piece jazz group for my last birthday. They played in our home and I instantly realized that while we are closer than we were 30 years ago in approximating live, we are still a zillion miles away. An audio buddy was in attendance who owns $175,000 2 channel system (easily the best I have ever heard) and he would totally agree with the inability to re-create live.

Given that, I decided to pursue "fun" in place of "accurate". In that regard, there is no better 2 channel music system I have heard that is more "fun" that the Seaton Catalysts.

And for home theater, easily the best I have ever heard. I have no doubt you can get better but probably at 2 to 10 times the price. 

Great products (and Mark is a great guy).

Current Theater:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Audioguy said:


> As a point of reference, it became clear to me a long time ago that there is no home audio system in the known or unknown Universe at any price that can actually sound like live music. I used to think that a small jazz group could be fairly well approximated --- until my wife hired a 3 piece jazz group for my last birthday. They played in our home and I instantly realized that while we are closer than we were 30 years ago in approximating live, we are still a zillion miles away. An audio buddy was in attendance who owns $175,000 2 channel system (easily the best I have ever heard) and he would totally agree with the inability to re-create live.


Well put. As soon as you set up a microphone and start to record, you are changing the sound. _Accuracy_ is always relative to some artificial standard.



> Given that, I decided to pursue "fun" in place of "accurate". In that regard, there is no better 2 channel music system I have heard that is more "fun" that the Seaton Catalysts.


Looks like you have tried the best, whatever that means (artificial standards again). You get no argument from me.


----------



## K1LL3M (Jan 30, 2010)

Dwight Angus said:


> Appreciate it. Do you have an ETA yet?


Not yet, just waiting to hear from Mark, but should be here soon (ish). Last I heard it was about to leave.



chrapladm said:


> WOW Kill3m I wish I lived closer.


Dont let that stop you dropping around anytime.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

A couple of errors in the specs have been corrected. Thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Much thanks to Wayne for putting the whole review together - it was a great experience for all of us and in the end one that lightened my wallet a bit. 

I am waiting on the stands to be completed to get my new 8cs put in the theater - hopefully that will be within the next couple weeks - and I will make sure to post back impressions.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Much thanks to Wayne for putting the whole review together - it was a great experience for all of us and in the end one that lightened my wallet a bit.
> 
> I am waiting on the stands to be completed to get my new 8cs put in the theater - hopefully that will be within the next couple weeks - and I will make sure to post back impressions.


Congratulations Joe on the 8C's. Looking forward to reading your impressions of them. I am considering them for my next HT speaker upgrade. Not sure what model I should be considering (8c vs 12c). My HT is 3200 cubic feet & is well treated. I will also need 4 sparks for surrounds. Currently going through learning curve to better understand Mark's product offerings and how each option could fit into my setup. 

Good luck with the install


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Dwight Angus said:


> Congratulations Joe on the 8C's. Looking forward to reading your impressions of them. I am considering them for my next HT speaker upgrade. Not sure what model I should be considering (8c vs 12c). My HT is 3200 cubic feet & is well treated. I will also need 4 sparks for surrounds. Currently going through learning curve to better understand Mark's product offerings and how each option could fit into my setup.
> 
> Good luck with the install


Wish I could do the Sparks, but I do not have the outlets in a location necessary to get them. For your sized room, you could do the 12cs I think. The 8s did just fine in Sonnie's room as well, so I think you are in the size area where you could really do either. My room is only about 1900-2000 cubic feet so the 12cs would be a bit much for me...


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Wish I could do the Sparks, but I do not have the outlets in a location necessary to get them. For your sized room, you could do the 12cs I think. The 8s did just fine in Sonnie's room as well, so I think you are in the size area where you could really do either. My room is only about 1900-2000 cubic feet so the 12cs would be a bit much for me...


I have the same situation regarding outlets so I will probably get an electrician to relocate existing ones up higher on walls for side surrounds. I run DSX wide channels as well so need to relocate outlets for those too.
What surrounds will you use with the C8's?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am going to stick with my Salk SongSurround Is for now - hopefully, at some point Mark decides to make a passive version and I may consider swapping to those....


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> I am going to stick with my Salk SongSurround Is for now - hopefully, at some point Mark decides to make a passive version and I may consider swapping to those....


I must admit I have a steep learning curve with the Seaton products but being active speakers can you use passive surrounds with them? I read the active speakers are very quick and passive when used in combination with them may lag. Not sure if that makes any sense. If passive surrounds can be used I would rather use my existing SVS MBS-01s as surrounds in the short term to reduce overall costs. Longer term I would upgrade to the active sparks when funds become available. 

Just wondering what passive surrounds sound like with active LCR?


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Dwight Angus said:


> I read the active speakers are very quick and passive when used in combination with them may lag. Not sure if that makes any sense.


It doesn't.
You can use any combination of active and passive you like.

cheers


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

ajinfla said:


> It doesn't.
> You can use any combination of active and passive you like.
> 
> cheers


Ok good to know. Cheers


----------



## akbash (Jan 12, 2014)

Just want too say i enjoyed this excellent review. Its nice to read a professional review on the products you own. 3 Cat12c 4 Cat8c 2 submersive hp . I am almost ready to finally get my system up and running again. I just finished room treatments. Now have to just figure out the best locations for L&R and subs then run Audyssey XT32 then check with omini mic. From reading the review on Audyssey set up i have never read about only taking 3 measurements even from the home page on Audyssey and other Audyssey forums. I was wandering if you could explain in more detail about why you think 3 measurements are better than The Audyssey recommended amount of measurements. Also were did the 3 measurements take place in listening area. Here is what you said in review

Imaging and Soundstage


Only three measurements points were taken around the listening position for the Audyssey MultEQ setup, so timing information was preserved in the way that lends itself to good soundstage and imaging within the 5.1 context. It is intriguing how few home theater systems using Audyssey MultEQ, which is very capable of preserving imaging information when set up properly, do not make use of the techniques that will accomplish it. The result in our case was a sound delivery system that was clear, concise, and presented music and sound effects with sharp accuracy, snap, and impact.

If any one up here in Ontario is thinking about buying a Seaton product and wants to see the actual true size of these products would like to come for a listen just contact me.

Mike


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.

On Audyssey MultEQ, I should clarify: We used three measurement points, closely spaced, for a quick check and were satisfied with the result. Even with only three measurements points, if properly placed, it is surprising how good the imaging and sound stage can be. For regular use, I recommend using all eight points available. This is shown in detail for the end of our Audyssey Guide. Thanks again for your comments and questions.


----------



## K1LL3M (Jan 30, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> On Audyssey MultEQ, I should clarify: We used three measurement points, closely spaced, for a quick check and were satisfied with the result. Even with only three measurements points, if properly placed, it is surprising how good the imaging and sound stage can be. For regular use, I recommend using all eight points available. This is shown in detail for the end of our Audyssey Guide. Thanks again for your comments and questions.


Ah! I'd read it the same as above in that the use of the 3 point calibration, instead of 8 was a deliberate choice, made because it was better for imaging. 

It appears now though that your imaging reference you made was to the use of audyssey, not the 3 measurement positions.


----------



## akbash (Jan 12, 2014)

AudiocRaver said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> On Audyssey MultEQ, I should clarify: We used three measurement points, closely spaced, for a quick check and were satisfied with the result. Even with only three measurements points, if properly placed, it is surprising how good the imaging and sound stage can be. For regular use, I recommend using all eight points available. This is shown in detail for the end of our Audyssey Guide. Thanks again for your comments and questions.



Thanks for clarifying. I am new to Audyssey set ups. Look forward too checking out this site. Lots of reading to do.


----------



## zamboniman (Dec 24, 2006)

Audioguy said:


> As a point of reference, it became clear to me a long time ago that there is no home audio system in the known or unknown Universe at any price that can actually sound like live music.


Absolutely agree! It took me a long time to come to this conclusion. It's a mythical goal. Fortunately, I didn't go broke on the journey. Once I got past that hump it was easy to focus in on speakers that get the most important job done. Producing music that's "fun" to listen to. Hence my ending up with the catalysts and speaker upgraditis being dead. No longer am I fidgeting with stuff or wondering what if I did X. It's turn it on and have a blast. 

Don't get me wrong there are a lot of wonderful sounding speakers out there. But there was always an exception with all of them. They do this or that good.. or sound better with certain music.. or they have to be placed in a strict location and work well for this small spot to listen in. You can go on and on. The catalyst is the first speaker I can just forget about and listen. Hiding them behind a screenwall takes it even further. Sometimes you forget what's behind there. :gulp:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

zamboniman said:


> Absolutely agree! It took me a long time to come to this conclusion. It's a mythical goal. Fortunately, I didn't go broke on the journey. Once I got past that hump it was easy to focus in on speakers that get the most important job done. Producing music that's "fun" to listen to. Hence my ending up with the catalysts and speaker upgraditis being dead. No longer am I fidgeting with stuff or wondering what if I did X. It's turn it on and have a blast.
> 
> Don't get me wrong there are a lot of wonderful sounding speakers out there. But there was always an exception with all of them. They do this or that good.. or sound better with certain music.. or they have to be placed in a strict location and work well for this small spot to listen in. You can go on and on. The catalyst is the first speaker I can just forget about and listen. Hiding them behind a screenwall takes it even further. Sometimes you forget what's behind there. :gulp:


Seeing posts like this makes me want to bug Mark again about how the stands are coming along - soooo looking forward to getting my new Catalysts up and going!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

No kidding. How can you _stand_ the wait?? Get it? _STAND_ the wait? Hee, hee. Sometimes I just kill myself!


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I would be busting. I hope they arrive soon for you


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> No kidding. How can you stand the wait?? Get it? STAND the wait? Hee, hee. Sometimes I just kill myself!


Very nice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

AudiocRaver said:


> No kidding. How can you _stand_ the wait?? Get it? _STAND_ the wait? Hee, hee. Sometimes I just kill myself!


:doh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Mark lately? I have been trying to contact him for some time, and I cannot seem to get a hold of him. Hope he is ok.....


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

As in Mark Seaton?

I have seen him posting on other forums yesterday and days before.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

chrapladm said:


> As in Mark Seaton?
> 
> I have seen him posting on other forums yesterday and days before.


Thanks - evidently, he is just avoiding my calls then...


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

I know he is on lots of forums and constantly doing subcontracting for clients so I would assume he is just busy and maybe just somehow missing your messages. I dont know how customer service is with him but he seems like a great guy to chat with. SO I am hoping its just something simple.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

chrapladm said:


> I know he is on lots of forums and constantly doing subcontracting for clients so I would assume he is just busy and maybe just somehow missing your messages. I dont know how customer service is with him but he seems like a great guy to chat with. SO I am hoping its just something simple.


Agreed - he is a great guy to chat with. I am sure he he is busy and they have AXPONA coming up, but waiting four months for stands after I spent thousands of dollars for the speakers really has me feeling pretty inconsequential and perhaps my business is not desired.

I was hoping to have provided some impressions for these in my own room by now...


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmm. I wonder then.:scratch: Months down the road you would think he would maybe miss a week but not months.


----------



## akbash (Jan 12, 2014)

ALMFamily said:


> Agreed - he is a great guy to chat with. I am sure he he is busy and they have AXPONA coming up, but waiting four months for stands after I spent thousands of dollars for the speakers really has me feeling pretty inconsequential and perhaps my business is not desired.
> 
> I was hoping to have provided some impressions for these in my own room by now...




I sent you a pm long time ago how long i have been waiting and was hoping to here back from you saying you got your cat 8 stands. I have been waiting for close to 2 years now for my cat 8 stands. I just built some temp ones so it hasn't really bothered me for got all about them. Getting the Cat 12 stands was no problem.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

If they took THAT long I would build them myself.


----------



## akbash (Jan 12, 2014)

I mentioned that in my above post covered them with black material because they dont look pretty. My room is total black out so you dont notice them for rear and side surrounds.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hopefully this gets resoled soon. I figured he could just throw in some numbers in his CNC and be done with it. :huh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Just to keep this updated - no contact and no stands. I have decided to make my own - if you want, you can follow my progress as I will be taking pictures along the way. Here is a link to the thread I will be using:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nstruction/70814-almfamily-theater-lobby.html

If you like the look of the stands and might be interested in a pair yourself, let me know. I may just go into the stand making business! :rofl2:


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

To bad you can't get your stands. I would certainly think twice before buying from someone who doesn't at least respond to inquires, 2 years for the other guy!?!?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

B- one said:


> To bad you can't get your stands. I would certainly think twice before buying from someone who doesn't at least respond to inquires, 2 years for the other guy!?!?


I am guessing stands just don't have a high enough profit margin to be worthwhile - but, the whole not returning phone calls thing is the troubling part IMO...


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I know profit margins are important but it comes down to Good customer Support. If they want to keep you coming back for future purchases down the road in a very competitive market then they need to step up & provide the support. If he is unable to deliver the stands due to tight profit margins etc then don't sell the stands. It sets a false expectation. I was interested in the C8's but would now look elsewhere based on your poor experience. 

Good luck I hope this works out for you.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Dwight Angus said:


> I know profit margins are important but it comes down to Good customer Support. If they want to keep you coming back for future purchases down the road in a very competitive market then they need to step up & provide the support. If he is unable to deliver the stands due to tight profit margins etc then don't sell the stands. It sets a false expectation. I was interested in the C8's but would now look elsewhere based on your poor experience. Good luck I hope this works out for you.


+1.


----------



## Kain (Mar 2, 2009)

How do you guys think these (or even the 12C) would compare to the Klipsch RF-7 II hooked-up to a high-powered separate amplifier?


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kain said:


> How do you guys think these (or even the 12C) would compare to the Klipsch RF-7 II hooked-up to a high-powered separate amplifier?


 Two different sounds and two different speakers. I myself love the Cat 12's. An incredible speaker. I believe the Cat 12 or 8's would be allot cleaner than the RF7. I never heard the 8's but I have been to quite a few GTG's with the 12'c present and I actually love the Cat 12's.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Just heard Mark's Cat 12c HT system set up at AXPONA in Chicago a few weeks ago. Was really blown away. They sounded fantastic.


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Just heard Mark's Cat 12c HT system set up at AXPONA in Chicago a few weeks ago. Was really blown away. They sounded fantastic.


 I cannot believe I missed it. I had planned for months on going, but pulled out at the last moment. I really wanted to go to hear the new JTR 215s. Did you by chance hear them?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, and I was quite impressed. My show report is here.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

I was there for the after 6 PM festivities and it was awe inspiring!


----------



## Reefdvr27 (Aug 1, 2012)

AudiocRaver said:


> Yes, and I was quite impressed. My show report is here.


Fantastic write up :T This is the next best thing to being there. I will be honest at the last minute I was going to get a flight out of here and if I would have know the airport was that close to the hotel I would have went. I never really looked into it that well. I should have done it, but I had gone to NC a month prior for a GTG and spent a bit of coin, so if it were not for that I would have been there for sure. I am going to have to go back and read the whole thing again. I just had my phone in bed last night paging through it.


----------

